

Using software to provide cheap business jet service - marvin
http://www.theatlantic.com/doc/200805/dayjet/2
Page one of this story is an insanely long, slightly unrelated article about aircraft development, new engine technology and airline politics: http://www.theatlantic.com/doc/200805/dayjet. Sorry about linking to page two of the news story, but it is for your own good.
======
tptacek
You did not provide a service by snipping the first fifth off a good article
in The Atlantic, just so readers could skip to the part where they start
talking about the guy who started Citrix.

This whole story is really interesting; it involves entrepreneurship in one of
our least agile, most fucked up industries (air travel). If you've done a lot
of business travel, it also (I hope) has some emotional resonance, because
business air travel is an abusive experience.

I started following James Fallows after I heard him on NPR talking about "Free
Flight", a book I recommend even though it wasn't particularly predictive.
"Free Flight" is a book about the Cirrus SR-20 and the Eclipse E500; the
former is a short-hop prop plane with advanced navigation and a whole-plane
parachute, the second is an ultra-efficient jet the size of an SUV. Both are
trying to establish an "air taxi" market for short-hop flights between
underused airports.

I love the idea of being able to drive to a tiny airport, walk up to a
counter, show my ID, go right out to a small waiting airplane, and being in
the air 5 minutes later. That somewhat interesting software is being used to
price the legs ($300-$1200 now, 1-2 orders of magnitude below charter, on par
with business class or full-fare coach now) seems like a footnote.

~~~
marvin
Oh my! That's a pretty stupid slip-up on my part... I accidentally mistook
<http://www.theatlantic.com/doc/200106/fallows> for being the first page of
this article, found it to be unrelated and submitted page two instead. Could a
moderator please change this story to point to
<http://www.theatlantic.com/doc/200805/dayjet> instead?

------
marvin
Page one of this story is an insanely long, slightly unrelated article about
aircraft development, new engine technology and airline politics:
<http://www.theatlantic.com/doc/200805/dayjet>. Sorry about linking to page
two of the news story, but it is for your own good.

~~~
marvin
(Note - this comment is obsolete, and wrong. Please ignore)

